# Why won't some rescues rehome to people who work full time?



## electric_circus (19 April 2015)

As title... we would really like a rescue whippet to come and join our lurcher and so many places won't rehome to people who work full time   I genuinely don't understand why!

Our lurcher has a lovely life (I think, but them I am biased!) - I work from home a few days a week anyway, and the ones where I am away he goes out 9-5 with the dog walker on a daycare arrangement. If this isn't available for some reason, he is out for a minimum of 2 hours in the middle of the day with the dogwalker, as well as walks before and after work by OH.  He has the run of the house, a lovely garden to run in off-lead and lives in beautiful countryside as well as going to dog agility, which he adores. He doesn't even go into kennels if we go away, he stays with friends or goes to stay with people who have guest dogs staying in their houses.  All of which is funded by, uh, full-time jobs..!  I suppose we could just go and buy a whippet and then it wouldn't matter if we were heinous dog owners who left the poor thing in the house for 14 hours on his own and never walked him...

*grumble grumble* bitter, me?


----------



## Baileybones (19 April 2015)

Please please take a look at Evesham greyhound and lurcher rescue. They're crying out for new forever or foster homes as they're literally being inundated with abandoned dogs.
They're a smaller rescue and very practical. I've rehomed and (failed) fostered for them and I work full time, live alone, and have horses, cats and sma furry rodents! 

Good luck and happy lurcher hunting  x


----------



## Elsbells (19 April 2015)

This is one of my gripes OP! I think a lot of these rescues are far to extreme and can find fault with every home if they try hard enough. I'd also like to know why our local rescue centre wanted £180 for a lovely neutered and chipped lurcher I found wandering whome I wormed and bathed before handing over to them 1 week previously?!


----------



## Dobiegirl (19 April 2015)

My last foster dog was rehomed to a couple who work full time, they walk him in the morning and the wife comes home at lunch time and takes him for a quick walk and then he is walked again when they come home, its a perfectly acceptable situation and everyone is happy. This was a 4year dog and it wouldnt be acceptable for a puppy but an adult dog that is fine and he doesnt suffer from SA either.

A lot of the smaller and some breed rescues are a lot more realistic about people who work, sadly the RSPCA are not so reasonable, dont give up OP there are thousands of dogs in rescue looking for the right homes even for people who work.


----------



## Amymay (19 April 2015)

Baileybones said:



			Please please take a look at Evesham greyhound and lurcher rescue. They're crying out for new forever or foster homes as they're literally being inundated with abandoned dogs.
They're a smaller rescue and very practical. I've rehomed and (failed) fostered for them and I work full time, live alone, and have horses, cats and sma furry rodents! 

Good luck and happy lurcher hunting  x
		
Click to expand...

I second Evesham.


----------



## Doormouse (19 April 2015)

I have another gripe that many rescues refuse to rehome to anyone with young children. My daughter is 3 1/2, has lived with dogs all her life, is brilliant with them and we live on a farm, I only work part time, the dogs have the run of the house, come out all the time when I'm on the yard, they have a wonderful life but no, because of my daughter, we are not a up suitable home. Makes me really cross.


----------



## Amymay (19 April 2015)

https://m.facebook.com/pages/Evesham-Greyhound-and-Lurcher-Rescue/85687936406?ref=ts&fref=ts&__nodl


----------



## electric_circus (19 April 2015)

Thanks amymay and Baileybones, I'm looking now   We really want a whippet or a very small lurcher to keep our current chap company and join our family


----------



## Baileybones (19 April 2015)

I have 4 now so just keep sharing their posts and keep desperately trying not to gain any more! 
Pip is an amazing woman and the whippets seem to get homes quite quickly so don't always make the website so always worth a call to her. She works tirelessly and often engaged but just keep trying.
You can tell her that Jenni with Song recommended her. The home checks are done by volunteers as well and always sensible practical people with dogs and lives.


----------



## Dobiegirl (19 April 2015)

Doormouse said:



			I have another gripe that many rescues refuse to rehome to anyone with young children. My daughter is 3 1/2, has lived with dogs all her life, is brilliant with them and we live on a farm, I only work part time, the dogs have the run of the house, come out all the time when I'm on the yard, they have a wonderful life but no, because of my daughter, we are not a up suitable home. Makes me really cross.
		
Click to expand...

I can see why tbh, not everyone has well behaved dog savvy children like yourself, as regards the rescue I foster for it very much depends on the dog, some of the rescue dogs are in foster homes with young children but these are either young puppies or young dogs. Some of the dogs have been hand ins by families who have children and due to personal circumstances can no longer keep them but also some of the dogs come from pounds so will never go into a foster home with young children, its much too risky and I wouldnt want a dog like that in my home if I had very young children. Better to be safe then sorry I always find, it may upset a few people like yourself but most people can seen the sense in this.


----------



## Baileybones (19 April 2015)

I must say I do agree with dobiegirl - it's very difficult when children are involved. I have friends who are very intelligent people but who let their dogs and children get into some very terrifying (imo) situations. Facebook is full of pictures of children pulling / sitting on / feeding dogs etc and these are dogs who they've often had from puppies. Throw a rescue dog with an unknown history into that mix and things become more complicated.

And please don't think I have anything against rescue dogs or children - for what it is worth the dog of mine I'd trust least with children is my whippet who I've had from a puppy.

The problem is when you home check you have to make a decision based on the household you see in front of you and sometimes that's not popular but I'd always rather be safe than sorry.


----------



## Kaylum (20 April 2015)

They should look at the whole picture I work my current dog is 12 years old, my other dog was 14 and my oldest dog was 17, but because I work I cannot get a rescue. There is a lot to dog ownership and none of mine are in a crate they have freedom to move and play as they like in a 14ft room with massive windows when I am out.


----------



## Baileybones (20 April 2015)

I think the general consensus is that the smaller rescues tend to be more realistic and look at the bigger picture.
I'm not saying this is the case with the posters on this thread but I can't help feeling that some people don't want to 'hear' the reason that they're turned down.

Looked at Facebook this morning and a 'friend' has just posted pictures of her new puppy that she's been 'forced' to buy as the rescues refused her. She works fulltime and is a single parent to an 8yr old and this is her first dog. The dog she's deemed suitable for this household is an 8 week old border collie x Siberian husky!!!! 
So in this case I'm guessing she just didn't want to hear the rescue who suggested she'd be better off with a smaller, older dog looking for a quiet life.
And as a result said puppy is now spending today alone.

As I've said in my previous posts my dogs are rescues and I work full time and live alone so I know some rescues are more practical but on the other hand some people make me want to cry.


----------



## leflynn (20 April 2015)

My local retired gryhound trust are very flexible and rehomed to me who works full time, they seem realistic about rehoing their dgs at least! (I expect Northumberland is a bit far for you though)


----------



## Tern (20 April 2015)

Ohh how much I agree with you - Blue Cross doesn't have ANYTHING that can live with cats.. or other gender dogs.. or anything small. Oh and you can't work! 

We have given up trying to rescue and just going to buy a pup instead.


----------



## {97702} (20 April 2015)

Baileybones said:



			Please please take a look at Evesham greyhound and lurcher rescue. They're crying out for new forever or foster homes as they're literally being inundated with abandoned dogs.
They're a smaller rescue and very practical. I've rehomed and (failed) fostered for them and I work full time, live alone, and have horses, cats and sma furry rodents! 

Good luck and happy lurcher hunting  x
		
Click to expand...

Please can you rehome Dixie from them before I am forced to take her....


----------



## Goldenstar (20 April 2015)

My SIL was turned down because she worked one hour at lunch time at the school in term at the end of her street .
Secure garden ,already had a dog experienced owners a ten year dog trained child it was not that the dog they enquired about was unsuitable for a home with a ten year old they were turned for any dog because SIL worked .
So they went out and bought a puppy and a rescue missed out on a home .


----------



## Baileybones (20 April 2015)

Lévrier;12890013 said:
			
		


			Please can you rehome Dixie from them before I am forced to take her....   

Click to expand...

Oh see I'm really struggling with Manson...... think it's the saluki in him


----------



## paulineh (21 April 2015)

I have had several dogs from breed rescue/ welfare and have never had a problem.

I will soon be looking to have another one to join my gang and will again go to the breed rescue.

In the eyes of rescue centres I suppose I am ideal. large enclosed garden, no young children, don't work and have had dogs all my life. When not at home the dogs are down the yard with me. They are walked three times a day plus they have freedom around the yard.
My only moan is that some centres are asking nearly as much to adopt than you would pay to buy a puppy.


----------



## Baileybones (21 April 2015)

paulineh said:



			My only moan is that some centres are asking nearly as much to adopt than you would pay to buy a puppy.
		
Click to expand...

I appreciate what you're saying but a good rescue will be rehoming a dog that is microchipped, vaccinated, and if old enough neutered for the cost. Also I always like to think that any extra money you know is going towards the care and treatment of other dogs in their care still waiting for homes.


----------



## Dobiegirl (21 April 2015)

Baileybones said:



			I appreciate what you're saying but a good rescue will be rehoming a dog that is microchipped, vaccinated, and if old enough neutered for the cost. Also I always like to think that any extra money you know is going towards the care and treatment of other dogs in their care still waiting for homes.
		
Click to expand...

I totally agree, plus if they have been in foster they will be socialised, trained etc and if I was buying a pup from a breeder I would wonder why it was so cheap if I was buying a pedigree puppy.


----------



## blackcob (21 April 2015)

I paid £180 for my dog from a breed rescue, that wouldn't cover the cost of neutering, vaccinating and microchipping a dog in the area I work in. And yes some come in already neutered or vacced but the rescue is facing a bill in the thousands this month due to two pregnant bitches being relinquished - one bitch needed an emergency c-sec, one has produced a litter of puppies with limb deformities. Any 'extra' from donation fees is soon used up!

For what it's worth I work and have no garden, breed rescue didn't mind one bit, RSPCA/Dogs Trust/council pound all turned us down.


----------



## ladyt25 (24 April 2015)

I think you have to be a bit more persistent to be honest with some of these rescues! I can appreciate they are wary as when 'we' go in as a knowledgeable dog owner and know damn well we will give said dog a fab home, the rescue place can only see us as the same as every other person who comes in telling the same story. Some of these take on a dog and then hand them back a few weeks after because the dog, for whatever reason is no longer suitable!

It must be soo frustrating for the rescues and really confusing for the poor dogs! You have to keep at them and show them you are serious.

Turning people down for taking on a dog because they work full time is ridiculous as far as I am concerned. How many people are lucky enough to work from home? How many are well off enough/have won the lottery s don't need to work? People HAVE to work in order to afford to have a dog as far as I see it. If you're not working then that would concern me as to whether you can afford it. Plus, how is it different for a dog being left in a house (that it knows is "it's house") than it is being locked up from say 6pm at night until the next day in a kennel in a rescue? Surely a dog doesn't differentiate between 8 hrs in the day and the same/longer at night?

I would think any dog would feel much happier being left for a few hours in a house it knows, knowing the same owner that left them earlier that day will be coming back and then they have the evening to play, walk etc etc. There is no logic to me when a rescue uses that as a reason not to rehome a dog!


----------



## planete (24 April 2015)

I wish it were that simple, but quite a few rescue dogs cannot cope if they are placed with people who work full time.  I have been a fosterer for a few years and some of my fosters could happily have coped with an adopter in full time work but quite a few would have howled the place down and torn the place apart!  And, of course, would have bounced back a few days or weeks later.  For such insecure dogs, this is not good.  They can be gently cured of their anxiety with time, patience and an owner who is at home most of the time but it would be irresponsible to let them go to whoever fancies them regardless.
I agree rigid rules can be nonsensical, but most rescues will take into account your circumstances and the dog' s personality.  Not every dog suits everybody!


----------



## Dobiegirl (24 April 2015)

I have spent a lovely day with the new owner and my previous foster dog, she was rehomed  nearly a year ago. Both the new owners work and their lovely dog goes into doggy daycare, she looks a picture of health and adores her owner, I was surprised when she told me today that she had tried other rescues in the past and been turned down because they both work even though the dog would go into doggy daycare. These rescues are quite frankly ridiculous and they have missed out on a super home, their loss was our gain. I just wish there were more homes like this out there as this dog has the most amazing life.


I agree not ever dog suits everybody that is why you pick the best home for that particular dog and I would be gutted if one of my foster dogs came back into rescue. I am extremely fussy who gets one of my foster dogs but the dog always has to come first and touch wood I havent had one come back but I do have a good relationship with my new owners and they know they can ring me at any time if there is a problem.


----------



## electric_circus (24 April 2015)

Well I left a message with my number earlier in the week and called unsuccessfully again a couple more times..!  Have messaged Evesham on FB to see if that is any more fruitful...


----------



## hihosilver (24 April 2015)

I think it does depend on the breed. The greyhound trust would let you rehome a greyhound if you work. My own puppy is on her own while her work and she has been fine. My neighbour comes in at lunchtime. She is such a happy puppy!


----------



## Cinnamontoast (24 April 2015)

Oh lord, look who couldn't resist! ^^ Despite people telling you how unfair it is to leave a puppy home alone all day. Duh. Poor bloody dog (if it exists :rolleyes3


----------



## hihosilver (24 April 2015)

cinnamontoast said:



			Oh lord, look who couldn't resist! ^^ Despite people telling you how unfair it is to leave a puppy home alone all day. Duh. Poor bloody dog (if it exists :rolleyes3

Click to expand...

Yes she is alive and well thanks. Glad I didn't listen as she is such a social puppy and I have just started taking her to puppy classes which have been great. It is not my thread so am not going to hijack it.


----------



## Baileybones (24 April 2015)

Please keep trying to call Pip. I know it's annoying as the phone is almost constantly engaged but along with running the rescue she also works full time with funny hours so relies on an army of volunteers but this can mean the phone isn't always grabbed. I usually call between 8:30 and 9:30 as by then most of the dramas have been dealt with and she's free to chat x


----------



## Cinnamontoast (24 April 2015)

hihosilver said:



			Yes she is alive and well thanks. Glad I didn't listen as she is such a social puppy and I have just started taking her to puppy classes which have been great. It is not my thread so am not going to hijack it.
		
Click to expand...

Agree, shame you had to post.


----------



## hihosilver (24 April 2015)

cinnamontoast said:



			Agree, shame you had to post.
		
Click to expand...

Yawn. I can post when I like.


----------



## Dobiegirl (24 April 2015)

hihosilver said:



			Yawn. I can post when I like.
		
Click to expand...

Boring and so predictable, we are still waiting for those promised photos.


----------



## {97702} (24 April 2015)

Dobiegirl said:



			Boring and so predictable, we are still waiting for those promised photos.
		
Click to expand...

She/he is too busy trolling on other posts about horseboxes and "missing" horses to post pictures of mythical puppies  I thought schools had gone back after Easter now?


----------



## Doormouse (24 April 2015)

Dobiegirl said:



			I can see why tbh, not everyone has well behaved dog savvy children like yourself, as regards the rescue I foster for it very much depends on the dog, some of the rescue dogs are in foster homes with young children but these are either young puppies or young dogs. Some of the dogs have been hand ins by families who have children and due to personal circumstances can no longer keep them but also some of the dogs come from pounds so will never go into a foster home with young children, its much too risky and I wouldnt want a dog like that in my home if I had very young children. Better to be safe then sorry I always find, it may upset a few people like yourself but most people can seen the sense in this.
		
Click to expand...

I'm sorry but I don't agree with this because here is someone essentially saying that rescues should judge each case individually with regards to people who work full time but not where children are concerned. I agree that it can be a difficult situation but so can working full time if not managed correctly. 

It doesn't upset me, just makes me rescue from abroad which is a shame when there are so many dogs in this country who need a good home.


----------



## Leo Walker (24 April 2015)

Lévrier;12894186 said:
			
		


			She/he is too busy trolling on other posts about horseboxes and "missing" horses to post pictures of mythical puppies  I thought schools had gone back after Easter now?
		
Click to expand...

Indeed! But its soo lovely to read about such a sociable puppy being left alone all day, not! I hiho enjoys riding her new 4yr old, and I really hope she isnt distracted by the puppy while she is doing so!


----------



## numptynoelle (24 April 2015)

In my experience recently - rescues are quite often happy to rehome to people that work full-time (but I also recognise it is a very convenient excuse for those that just don't think you're a good fit for their animals). I've found local or breed-specific rescues tend to be more accommodating to different lifestyles - but at the end of the day, if you'd rather just get a puppy instead, that's your choice. I'll always rehome if I can, but wouldn't blame anyone for being suckered by a puppy belly smell. My search is on hold just now, but thanks to previous posts on AAD I have a few contacts who will be first in line when I do look to rehome :smile3:

(ETS: OP, if you're in Scotland, or NE/NW England, I might be able to help with my contact list - drop me a PM if so)


----------



## ladyt25 (25 April 2015)

planete said:



			I wish it were that simple, but quite a few rescue dogs cannot cope if they are placed with people who work full time.  I have been a fosterer for a few years and some of my fosters could happily have coped with an adopter in full time work but quite a few would have howled the place down and torn the place apart!  And, of course, would have bounced back a few days or weeks later.  For such insecure dogs, this is not good.  They can be gently cured of their anxiety with time, patience and an owner who is at home most of the time but it would be irresponsible to let them go to whoever fancies them regardless.
I agree rigid rules can be nonsensical, but most rescues will take into account your circumstances and the dog' s personality.  Not every dog suits everybody!
		
Click to expand...

Completely understand SOME dogs may well not take to it and will not be suitable in left alone for a sustained period.  However,  the rescues I have been to say no as soon as you say you work full time.  "the dog cannot be left four more than 4hrs" yards, yadda.  Sorry but where do they get this 4 hours bit from ?
ANY dog is probably going to have some anxiety at first and the vast majority iof sensible dog owners know this. I just think dog rescues need to realise the majority of people are not idiots and know how to care for a dog. 
When I was a kid, our dogs were left from 8:30 or so until we got back from school.  They has no issues and lived until a good age and were happy, well socialised and well adjusted dogs.  
I think that's preferable to being stuck in kennels for 23 hrs a day.


----------



## hairycob (25 April 2015)

It's not just dogs. A friend of mine was after a couple of feral cats for her yard , which is 1/4 mile up a track. She has had a number of companion horses from WHW & rescue rabbits but was turned down for yard cats because the horses water troughs were uncovered!


----------



## Cinnamontoast (25 April 2015)

I think it would help enormously if individual dogs were placed in loving homes regardless of the work status. It puts me right off the idea of rescue, which is probably the case for many people. It also leads people to look at Spanish/Romanian rescues etc. one girl I know has three Roma dogs now. 

I know this is contentious, but I think importing foreign rescues is pretty awful. A quick look at my local rescue shows breeds other than staffies, which some people simply don't want, so if the rules weren't so across the board strict, I think we could help the situation in the UK more.


----------



## Kaylum (26 April 2015)

I have posted this before but a woman down the road from me who was not working but on benefits got a rescue dog. Never had a dog before. Two kids and not the most responsible person in the world.  She couldn't pay vets bills insurance etc so the charity were paying for vets bills. So she got a full time job and the dog was left. But a person working who has money for vets bills insurance etc can't rehome. If you have an experienced person who can deal with dogs don't dismiss them they have experience, money and understanding.


----------



## Dobiegirl (26 April 2015)

Doormouse said:



			I'm sorry but I don't agree with this because here is someone essentially saying that rescues should judge each case individually with regards to people who work full time but not where children are concerned. I agree that it can be a difficult situation but so can working full time if not managed correctly. 

It doesn't upset me, just makes me rescue from abroad which is a shame when there are so many dogs in this country who need a good home.
		
Click to expand...

No that is not what I said, sorry if you misunderstood it, what I actually meant  that the rescue I foster for will rehome to families with children but it very much depends on the dog. A dog that has been handed in from a family will go to a foster family to be assessed and if deemed suitable will rehomed to a family with children. A dog coming in from the pound with an unknown history will not go to a foster home with children or be rehomed with children, that to me is basic common sense and being responsible. If you disagree with this that is your prerogative but sometimes rescues have to protect people from themselves.


----------



## Doormouse (26 April 2015)

E



Dobiegirl said:



			No that is not what I said, sorry if you misunderstood it, what I actually meant  that the rescue I foster for will rehome to families with children but it very much depends on the dog. A dog that has been handed in from a family will go to a foster family to be assessed and if deemed suitable will rehomed to a family with children. A dog coming in from the pound with an unknown history will not go to a foster home with children or be rehomed with children, that to me is basic common sense and being responsible. If you disagree with this that is your prerogative but sometimes rescues have to protect people from themselves.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, yes I did misunderstand. I agree entirely that a dog should not be rehomed straight from a pound with no experience with children to a home with them, a disaster waiting to happen when the dog is unsettled anyway.

My gripe was simple that very few UK rescues will even consider a home with a very young child for any of their dogs which I think is a bit blinkered as I am sure some dogs and some children would be fine. Each case should be judged individually. Glad to hear your rescue do consider people like me.


----------

